# Teak Cabinet Video



## debergeracdesign (Sep 27, 2016)

Check out this video that displays how to Jim installs teak cabinetry in Miami in this weeks episode and showcases other work that was done in the penthouse condo of his client. I appreciate the feedback, share with your friends and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------

